# looking for another Tibor



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

looking for a riptide or glades, dosent have to be the new style porting, just not the clunky QC model. let me know


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

*Billy Pate Tibor?*

I have a Billy Pate Bonefish Reel made by Tibor. It's an anti-reverse model set up for a left hand crank. Gold body with a black spool. It is a used reel with a few scratches and a small ding on the edge of the spool. Loaded with 250 yards of gelspun backing.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

I should've closed this up, I ended up just buying a new riptide. thanks though


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

No problem. A Riptide will handle 98% of the fish a Gulfstream will. As you know, a Pate Bonefish is a small arbor/wide body best suited for an 8 wt.


----------

